# ----- Installing Walnut Countertop on Knee Wall -----



## irish620 (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am building a 96''x18''x1.5'' walnut countertop for the knee wall in my kitchen. How can I cleanly take off the top layer of drywall and bullnose cornerbead without destroying the wall ? Then I have the issue of how to attach the wooden countertop so it is safe and secure. We don't want any brackets or corbles getting in the way of our knees.

The bracket in the picture is made of steel and needs to be notched into the bare 2×4, seems like a pretty solid idea. The last picture is what I think i need to accomplish without ruining the wall. Any suggestions on how you guys would remove the drywall cleanly and attach the countertop ?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Use a marking gauge to score the where the lower side of the top drywall piece and follow up with a utility knife to make sure the tape/bullnose or whatever is under there doesn't get during removal. The bracket you've shown seems to be a good idea. Same as the top drywall removal, figure out where it's going to be and score the drywall so removal of what you need gone will leave what remains, nice and clean.


----------

